# new source



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

found an excellant new source for isom's. unreal prices and 100% authentic

http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com :w


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow - I don't even know what to say...


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Sign me up for an ounce of them isoms! Not a good morning smoke I bet!


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

ChrisM said:


> *Wow - I don't even know what to say... *


Uhhhh... ditto.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i have a mild flu and it's effected my brain:al , well that and all the meds


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

the sad thing is, i have some friends at yale...and they all have that in their away messages or profiles today. atleast you are in good??? company dave.


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

Now I know the meaning of life!


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Matt R said:


> *Uhhhh... ditto.  *


uhmmmmm, ditto


----------



## Willie (May 23, 2003)

What the **** was that ... Me thinks someone was 'shroomin when they came up with that ...


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

that was well...










































****


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I am more confused then I was, thats for sure lol


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Man

What drugs is your doctor Rx'ing. I want some.

MoTheMan


----------



## CCSmith (May 10, 2002)

Professional driver on closed course - do not attempt


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

reminds me of a concert i went to when i was younger... except there were more mushrooms and less badgers :r


----------



## PJT35 (Jan 1, 2000)

....must smoke badger.....er, 'shroom....I mean cigar...


----------



## Dannyob (Sep 29, 2003)

Some people have way too much time on their hands!!!!


----------



## Ganz (Nov 23, 2003)

Snake! Snake! :r


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger
Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger
Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger
Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger
Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger
Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger
Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger
Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger
Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger
Badger Badger Badger :al Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger BadgerBadger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger Badger


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*The latest installment with BADGERS*

Hey!

Have you seen this?

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/25/

MoTheMan
:w (Not sure what I'm smoking)


----------



## Kesler (Aug 30, 2003)

WOW- GREAT PRICES I BOUGHT A BOX OF MUSH#2:w


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

makes www.hampsterdance.com look normal!!!


----------



## smokemed (Jan 1, 2000)

LOL :r !!!


----------

